# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Puntius nigrofasciatus - Black Ruby Barb

## CK Yeo

One of my favorite barbs, from Y618 LFS! The body gets a bit darker than the picture when they are horny. They usually look drab in the LFS, but look how they colour up once they settle in!!  :Smile: 



ck

----------


## hwchoy

wah seh!!! wasted the caudal lobe is torned.

----------


## CK Yeo

Give it 3 more days and it will heal back nicely. Or else, there is always photoshop....  :Grin: 

BTW choy, I have seen some images of these barbs with long dorsal fins. Is it normal for mature specimens?

Apparently from what I read, these are used to create hybrids "tiger barbs". Can't imagine why anyone wants to do that when the original is so gorgeous!

One more of the dominant male after settling down a bit more. Interestingly, the subdominant male is more red than black.


ck

----------


## hwchoy

natural ones should not have extended fins. wait for it to grow back and shoot again lah.

----------


## CK Yeo

This is what I mean.
From http://www.fishy.ru/cgi-bin/pub/o3s_pub?c=view&id=179


ck

----------


## hwchoy

don't think its naturally occuring.

----------


## Matt Ford

That's a selectively-bred job for sure CK. Why oh why?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## CK Yeo

Another male. 


The female. 


Quite a bit of chasing and flaring in the group. Caught myself staring at them for a long time this morning...
Let's see if the LFS stocks more of these beauties.

ck

----------


## CK Yeo

Oh. I found fries!



ck

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Wow ck you must be doing something right all your fishes are spawning. :Wink:

----------


## hwchoy

ck mistook the blue pill as substrate fert tab  :Grin:

----------


## juggler

> Oh. I found fries!
> 
> 
> 
> ck


ck: nice  :Well done: 
What fish are you keeping with these barbs?

----------


## CK Yeo

> ck mistook the blue pill as substrate fert tab


huh? What blue pill? I no use substrate fert tabs.  :Grin: 




> ck: nice 
> What fish are you keeping with these barbs?


I was keeping them with _Puntius tambraparniei_ until I realized they were the reasons why my foreground plants keep getting uprooted. The fries appear when I banished all to the cory tank. Now there are nothing else with these fries and I have no idea how many of them in there.

On a note of caution, they could be jolly well be Puntius tambraparniei fries, but for now, they look more like black ruby barb. Let's wait and see.

ck

----------


## hwchoy

ahhh actually I was about to say they don't "feel" like nigrofasciatus to me. one kopi says they grow up to be tambra  :Razz:

----------


## ranmasatome

i would tend to agree with choy.

----------


## Kajsa12

Beautiful barbs!

This is one of my males. It's difficult to get a decent picture of them.



Hmm, I think I have to clean the glass a bit.

----------


## aquafren

The color of your black ruby is very intense. nice piece.  :Smile:

----------


## CK Yeo

Ok this is how they look like now. The are more tambra now. I think that's what they actually are.



ck

----------


## Mr.Yeo

wah , nice shot

----------


## JordanLiu

Where did you get this in SG bro??

----------


## hmlc74

nice bard and nice photo too

----------

